# FensterTitel auslesen



## Dapapst (9. Aug 2006)

Ich will ein Textdatei auswerten, welche von einem anderen Programm erzeugt wird.
Der Textdateiname von der Datei die ich auswerten will steht im Fenstertitel des Programms( Bei jedem Programm start ist es eine andere Datei).

Ich will das wenn einer mein Programm startet die Textdatei automatisch gefunden wird( in dem Ordner sind noch ne Menge andere Datein die sehr ähnlich klingen ) und ausgewertet wird.. Wäre kein Problem, wenn ich an den Fenstertitel komme.
Nur wie komme ich an den Fenstertitel.... 



P.S Ich bin schon gar nicht so schlecht, aber wenn mir einer Winapi+java oder JNI empfielt bin ich damit einfach mal total überfordert, google hilft mir da auch nicht weiter, bin total verzweifelt, such jetzt schon seit 4 Stunden.


Irgendeiner eine Idee oder Beispiel ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Aug 2006)

Es gibt eine Methode getTitle(), die dir den Titel deines Fensters zurück gibt.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Frame.html#getTitle()


----------



## AlArenal (9. Aug 2006)

Auch wenn sich das alles total konfus liest, bin ich der Meinung, dass L-ectron-X was falsch verstanden hat - auch wenn ich selbst es nicht so ganz verstanden habe


----------



## The_S (9. Aug 2006)

Also imho möchte er von einer Anwendung die NICHT von ihm und auch nicht zwingend in Java geschrieben ist die Titelleiste auslesen, was ein Ding der Unmöglichketi seien dürfte


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Aug 2006)

...wie die Frage, so die Antwort...


----------



## Murray (9. Aug 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also imho möchte er von einer Anwendung die NICHT von ihm und auch nicht zwingend in Java geschrieben ist die Titelleiste auslesen, was ein Ding der Unmöglichketi seien dürfte



Unmöglich ist das wohl nicht, aber man braucht dazu eben doch native Code - und das will Dapapst ja nicht.

Zumindest unter Windows XP gibt es eine Alternative: dort gibt es ein Utility names Tasklist, das - mit Parameter /V aufgerufen - auch die Fenstertitel der laufenden Anwendungen ausgibt. Das könnte man evtl. per Runtime#exec ausführen und die Ausgabe analysieren.

<OT>@L-ectron-X: was machst Du hier, Du sollst Doch Kindergeburtstag feiern... </OT>

//EDIT: fehlerhaften Paramter korrigiert /M -> /V


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Aug 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also imho möchte er von einer Anwendung die NICHT von ihm und auch nicht zwingend in Java geschrieben ist die Titelleiste auslesen, was ein Ding der Unmöglichketi seien dürfte



Da verweise ich doch mal auf einen alten Werbespruch von Toyota!   

Aber zugegeben, das würd ein Haufen JNI-WinApi Gefrickel.


----------



## Roar (9. Aug 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber zugegeben, das würd ein Haufen JNI-WinApi Gefrickel.



eigentlich nur wenige zeilen JNI (windows)

@LeX: glückwunsch


----------



## The_S (9. Aug 2006)

denkt euch einfach den Zusatz "plattformunabhängig" in meinen Post


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Aug 2006)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <OT>@L-ectron-X: was machst Du hier, Du sollst Doch Kindergeburtstag feiern... </OT>


 :wink: Mach ich doch auch, ich gucke nur mal immer wieder rein.


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Aug 2006)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @L-ectron-X: was machst Du hier, Du sollst Doch Kindergeburtstag(*) feiern...



Ähh, jaa. Und was ist jetzt deine Frage?  :shock: 

(*) Er ist doch auf einem Kindergeburtstag!


----------



## Dapapst (9. Aug 2006)

> Zumindest unter Windows XP gibt es eine Alternative: dort gibt es ein Utility names Tasklist, das - mit Parameter /V aufgerufen - auch die Fenstertitel der laufenden Anwendungen ausgibt. Das könnte man evtl. per Runtime#exec ausführen und die Ausgabe analysieren.




Fett, ich glaube das mach ich, danke für die Idee, damit müsste das klappen ;9 scheiß auf Linux, xp an die Macht ^^



 Ich frag mich immer woher manche Leute solche skurilen befehle kennen ^^


----------



## AlArenal (9. Aug 2006)

Dapapst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich frag mich immer woher manche Leute solche skurilen befehle kennen ^^



Ich frage mich, wofür manche Leute so beknackte Sachen proggen.


----------



## Murray (9. Aug 2006)

Dapapst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich frag mich immer woher manche Leute solche skurilen befehle kennen ^^



Ich frag' mich auch, woher mein Kumpel Google das wieder so schnell gewusst hat :wink:


----------

